# New to the forum.



## jaredmtucker (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello,

I'm Jared. My girlfriend is a regular poster on this forum. I figured I'd join up and give my two cents when I could. I'm 21, and from Texas. I own a Three Bar tri-color American Paint by Quarter. I'll make sure to go home and take some pictures of her soon.

See you around,

Jared


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

welcome jared!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, love. :] Glad you joined.

L


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there and welcome!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the ride


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcom to HF Jared. How lucky you are to have a girlfriend who shares your horse interest!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome! You two make a nice pair.  Have fun posting!


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum hope you like it, looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## jaredmtucker (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the well wishes!


----------

